# Ziwipeak Feeding HELP



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been feeding my girls who are both 8 months (Lily 7.8lbs, Olive 6.9lbs) mainly TOTW with Ziwipeak occasionally thrown in, but never exclusively, but I'm thinking of switching them exclusively over to Ziwipeak and then maybe adding in some RAw down the road....

I've recently switched the girls from being feed 3 times a day to 2 times a day. One reason I switched them to two times a day is because I wanted to cut back on their pooping... particularly Olive who I have yet to be able to potty train. The girls poop at least 4-5 time a day eating 1/3 cup a day of TOTW each. I'd like to have less / smaller poops that I can time to make it easier to train Olive.

So my big question... How much Ziwipeak, if feeding it exclusively, should they girls be feed a day (using the scoop which comes with the Ziwipeak)?

Both of the girls have bottomless pits for tummies, they act constantly hungry, so I'm really nervous about feeding them, what seem like so little of the ZP.

I seem to be reading different takes on the amount to feed, and on my bag of lamb the lowest weight is 11lb on the feeding chart.

Would half a scoop a day, per pup, be enough or should it be more like one scoop a day per pup? I'm so confused... lol


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

There is a great sticky with a feeding calculator that Karen did that should help. I feed ZP but I don't use the scoop - I use a measuring spoon. Taz is also 8 months old but weighs 3.5lbs. She eats two tablespoons twice a day. I have just recently cut down the amount she eats from three tablespoons a day as she started getting chunky after she was spayed.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/65787-feeding-calculator-since-we-have-so-many-questions-about-how-much-feed.html

I use this just as a guide. Hope and Ruby weigh exactly the same but Ruby needs much more food than Hope. Once I got a better handle on it, I feed based on body shape.


----------

